# Check oil light (need help diagnosing)



## FlippinBricksYo (Aug 27, 2009)

I just changed my oil and oil filter, and immediately after when I got on it from 1st to 3rd, the check engine oil light on, (not service engine oil).

It beeps 7 times, and displays the message on the digital readout, not the light bulb.

So I added a little more oil, because it wasn't at full, and drove again. Smashin on the freeway onramp again, the message appears and beeped at me

So I added a little more, and now its even slightly over full.
And it beeps every time i get on it from 1st to 3rd.

Now I was driving today totally normal and it started beeping at me for no apparent reason.

Whats going on!?

My research so far says:
bad oil pressure sensor
bad oil sending unit

Could it be something else (clogged oil filter?... I have the magnet on it but its brand new...)

How do I know what it is... do I have to go to the dealer and pay them hundreds of dollars to figure this out? That would SUCK.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Try disconnecting the - battery cable, wait about 1 minute and reconnect it see if the computer resets itself.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FlippinBricksYo said:


> Could it be something else (clogged oil filter?... I have the magnet on it but its brand new...)


What magnet are you talking about? I've never seen on on my 04 or g/s 05. I tought there were magnets in the oil pan that you can't get to without taking it off and you won't do that for a standard oil change.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He could be referring to those magnets that go on the oil filter that I've seen on some of the 'ricer' cars.


----------



## FlippinBricksYo (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah it goes around the oil filter... i don't think resetting the ecu is the smart thing. I think there's an oil delivery problem.

The valves seem awefully loud and ticky recently... should I be able to see small amounts of oil splashing on the lifter when I look inside my oil filter cap hole? Because I can't see any.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Why would you not think resetting the computer is a smart thing?


----------



## FlippinBricksYo (Aug 27, 2009)

because if I have a legitimate oil problem, that would be like covering it up...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

FlippinBricksYo said:


> because if I have a legitimate oil problem, that would be like covering it up...


Not really, if you have a legitimate oil problem, and you reset it, it will come back......


----------



## wiesman02 (Mar 15, 2009)

Every 7500 miles, the check oil light comes on. When you turn the car on, it should beep a few times times. Usuaully when you get your oil changed, they should reset it. Sometimes they don't..... Nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

BTW, in my posts, (#6 and #8), I was talking about resetting the computer as in resetting the Oil Life System which is what wiseman02 refers to not disconnecting the battery as GTO Judge mentioned.


----------

